# Ford 3000



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello all i am a newbie!!! I am thinking about purchasing a ford 3000 Diesel tractor. I will use this for cutting grass here at my plant 1 acre maybe, but mainly for helping on my deer lease of planting plots. I have one in my sights and the guy does tractor restorations for a living. He got into this one and found that the block was cracked. He had a profesional welder brazen the crack. Then he went on and rebuilt it. The price is great compared to others that i have seen. 3000.00. Rebuilt, new paint, nice tires, Everything works fine except the hour gauge. I am worried about that cracked block. What do you guys/ladies think of the re-welded block?? Should i walk away?? He seems to think it will be ok. It was by the starter area. Help me please, this tractor is some pretty, real eye candy. 

Thanks for any advice and have a wonderful day.

Widowmaker


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

anybody???


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

It's very hard to say what the risk is without more information about the damage and the repair. You're definitely taking a risk. Some questions that would be going through my head:

What caused the damage to the block?
Is the damaged in an area that must be sealed, e.g water jacket?
Is the damage in a high stress area, e.g. bell housing?
Is the seller willing to guarantee the repair? 
If the repair fails, what will the cost of replacing the block be?

I guess a lot of your decision might depend on the reputation of the person who is selling the tractor. It is doubtful that he would put that much work into a tractor that he didn't have confidence in, yet the lower price says that he thinks that the damage/repair has lowered the value of the tractor.

Sorry, that's probably not much help. Tough decision...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would keep looking for another tractor I would not trust that block repair it would most likely be a headache in the future.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2012)

I lost it !!!! Some guy walk in and plopped the money down and took it wednesday evening... :-(. No biggy i will keep looking. I was leary of the crack so i didn't jump on it. 
i kinda agree with all the replies, it would haunt me if i had bought it.

Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Let us know what you find, and pictures are always welcome.


----------



## Jbreezy10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep lookin for a different tractor, but the ford 3000 is a great choice


----------

